

Ask HN: Regarding Bringing on Our 1st Technical Co-founder - lifestyleigni

We have met someone we would like to work who programs in Python.  They seem like a good fit, and are ready to be on board.  They currently have a full time position but are willing to quit to work full time if we can offer something in the form of equity and bring them on as a technical co-founder position.<p>Here is where we are at until this point.  Two co-founders non technical.  Working full time since September and have a working prototype we are privately beta testing.  We have been working on this non stop without taking salaries, and have funded this ourselves.  We currently have no funding but have applied to different startup accelerators (including Y combinator).<p>What is appropriate in terms of offering a percentage equity?  And what sort of vesting schedule?  If there are any other details or questions please feel free to ask in the comment section.  Our startup is SpotHero.
======
codeslush
Vesting Schedule: Three to Four years - and you should give something within
90 days (or sooner) in good faith. The vesting will be given on the
anniversary of years one and two - and then likely monthly thereafter. The
earlier vesting could be a point of contention - as you may give away
something for nothing. But if you look at it from their perspective, they're
also giving up something for potentially nothing. Very delicate.

Percentage is a tough one. Depending on who you talk to, they'll tell you very
little for a pure developer - more for higher level positions. As a developer,
I find this offensive! :-) Anyway, check out the blog for Mark Suster
(<http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/>) as he has some excellent advice for
the question you're currently asking. Browse through many of his articles!
You'll find vesting and percentage info within the posts, and many more
nuggets of gold.

Best for you and your startup!

